# Smoke and Mirrors



## sm4him (Mar 28, 2015)

Well, without the mirrors. So, just smoke. 

After learning how to flip and rotate and blend HERE, I have become addicted to the time-suck that is digitally manipulated smoke photography.

I swear though, this is the LAST one I'm going to bore you all with.

Unless, of course, there's another one.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 28, 2015)

This is not boring,its beautiful.Keep them coming.Nice work Sharon.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 28, 2015)

Very interesting to look at. Kaleidoscopic!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 28, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## pgriz (Mar 28, 2015)

Love it!  Mesmerizing.  Chris would be proud of your efforts.


----------



## binga63 (Mar 28, 2015)

great work Sharon


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 28, 2015)

Fantastic! I love it. More please! (I might have to play copycat one of these days. ;-) )


----------



## John Hunt (Mar 29, 2015)

really cool, please keep posting them.


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes, really nice.


----------



## annamaria (Mar 29, 2015)

I like them so far keep em coming.  Nice work.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks, everyone!! You might all regret encouraging me to keep posting them, though! 
But I'll be happy to keep feeding my addiction and showing you the result...heehee


----------



## snowbear (Mar 29, 2015)

Now you need to somehow use this technique on your frozen bubbles.


----------



## AvianStewardess (Mar 29, 2015)

That is very cool; and thank you, too, for sharing the link to learn how.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 30, 2015)

snowbear said:


> Now you need to somehow use this technique on your frozen bubbles.



Well, Charlie…I gotta admit, I thought I'd play around with one of the frozen bubbles and post something just to be hilarious…but…

that was actually a REALLY, REALLY good idea.


----------



## binga63 (Mar 31, 2015)

very pretty


----------



## snowbear (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice.  Thank you.


----------



## limr (Mar 31, 2015)

Morning hosers.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 31, 2015)

limr said:


> Morning hosers.



Not sure you got enough rest last night, Lenny--because you seem to be greeting the Hosers in the wrong thread…


----------



## limr (Mar 31, 2015)

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Morning hosers.
> ...


----------



## limr (Mar 31, 2015)

Pretty pictures, though!

Holy cow, I got the jammin' delay message. 16 more seconds...


----------



## pgriz (Mar 31, 2015)

Love it!  Sharon, there may be a gallery exhibit in your future.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 1, 2015)

pgriz said:


> Love it!  Sharon, there may be a gallery exhibit in your future.



Thank you, Paul! I'd certainly love that.  Unfortunately, I don't really see it happening, largely because I'm clueless about how to help it happen!
It would be a good theme for an exhibit though...either call it "Where's There's Smoke..." or "Before & After" and exhibit both the original (but processed) photos and then the manipulated results.  It would be a good series.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 1, 2015)

Sharon, I think you're underestimating yourself.  A lot.  So cut it out.  You can, you should, and you will.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 1, 2015)

pgriz said:


> Sharon, I think you're underestimating yourself.  A lot.  So cut it out.  You can, you should, and you will.



But, Paul…self-deprecation is the ONE thing that even *I* can admit I'm really good at. 

You're right, of course. I do underestimate myself; self-esteem issues.  Over the last 3 years or so, I've begun to make a very conscious effort to NOT do that, but it's HARD. 
In this instance though, I really DO just mean that I'm truly not sure where to even start to try to get a gallery showing of my own. I have managed, over the past year, to start putting myself out there a little, facing the possibility of rejection head-on and getting a piece or two in an exhibit--but eventually, I really would like to have my own gallery showing, and I have at least three different ideas for them already. I just don't quite know where to start to make it happen.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 1, 2015)

Start with your local community center, or library.  Most such places are quite happy to show off local talent, and if brings more people through their doors, they're happy to do it.

Put together a portfolio of PRINTED images.  The bigger, the better.  16x20 would not be a bad size to show.  Put together an artist statement.  It doesn't have to be very complicated.  I did two for TPF members (Frederico, aka invisible, and Judi, aka pixelrabbit) for some exhibitions that they were going to be showing at.  But most important, GET OUT THERE!  Find out the names of every gallery and exhibition space within 50 miles of you, and send them a teaser suggesting that you could do a showing.  

You have some very good birding images - those are always popular with people as few get to be close to the birds.  Feb26 0633editweb Flickr - Photo Sharing  is a superb image.   You have your rotation images which are very interesting.  You have other stuff as well.

You can do it.  So quit stalling.


----------

